# Spiel für mich und Freundin gesucht



## Dominau (15. März 2014)

Hallo Buffed 

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuem Spiel für mich und meine Freundin. Haben zuletzt Borderlands 1+2 durchgespielt was uns beidem im Coop sehr gefallen hat ^^
Ein Shooter kann es also sein, auch wenn sie nicht gerade gut im Zielen ist. 
Ein Rollenspiel oder Advenuter ist auch was, was uns intressiert. Darf auch gerne einige Rätsel enthalten.
Die Story sollte schön sein und man muss sie halt zu zweit durchspielen können.

Ich hab Ratchet & Clank vorgeschlagen, fand die Spiele immer toll. Man ist nicht zu schnell durch und ist nett gemacht. Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie da der Coop ist.
Was uns auch intressiert ist das Spiel "Child of Light". Ist aber leider noch nicht draußen^^
Bevorzugte Konsole ist die PS3, falls es aber einen Titel geben sollte der uns anspricht und nur auf der XBOX360 zu haben ist, wäre das auch kein Thema 

Hoffe das sind Infos mit denen man was anfangen kann. 
Gruß


----------



## Tikume (15. März 2014)

Trine 1 bzw 2 fällt mir da z.B. ein.
Wunderschönes Spiel mit Coop.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ayog-ZDX5Js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ein Coop Favorit von mir ist nach wie vor Magicka, allerdings gibt es das nicht für Konsole.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_6rwRkv3XI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2014)

Brothers: A Tale of two Sons


----------



## Tikume (15. März 2014)

Das ist zweifelsohne ein hervorragendes Spiel - aber Singe-Player. Ausser man versucht sich den Controller zu teilen.


----------



## iShock (15. März 2014)

Portal 2 ist auch ein super Coop Spiel


----------



## Tikume (15. März 2014)

Jup, Portal 2 ist im Coop genial.


Was uns auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat ist Dungeon Defenders:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yc4z6hpfJWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. März 2014)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir evtl. ne WiiU zulegen, da die meisten Spiele ein Coop haben und jeder sein eigenes Display hat.
Zumindestens spiele ich so mit meiner Freundin Call of Duty, Luigi WiiU, Splintercell Blacklist und Injustice. Bald kommt ja das neue Smash Bros auch  noch raus...


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2014)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. 

Dungeon Defenders sieht spaßig aus! Mag Tower Defense. Bin mal gespannt ob es meiner Freundin gefällt, es gibt ja ne Demo zum testen also schauen wir uns dass mal an.
Trine hat mir auch gut gefallen. Werd ich ihr auch versuchen schmackhaft zu machen^^ Ebenso Portal2. 


Ne WiiU will ich sowieso haben. Aber das dauert noch etwas.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. März 2014)

mario party und mario kart sind auch sehr schön (aber nur mario party 9, 8 finde ich schrecklich://)


----------



## Schrottinator (16. März 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> mario party und mario kart sind auch sehr schön (aber nur mario party 9, 8 finde ich schrecklich://)



Da will einer die Beziehung zerstören.


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da will einer die Beziehung zerstören.



Spielen wir auch manchmal auf der Wii, sie ist eine miserable Gewinnerin... umso mehr Spaß machts dann selbst zu gewinnen ...


----------



## bkeleanor (18. März 2014)

hunted - The demons forge

hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## buffiman (18. März 2014)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuem Spiel für mich und meine Freundin. Haben zuletzt Borderlands 1+2 durchgespielt was uns beidem im Coop sehr gefallen hat ^^


Dann habt ihr meiner Meinung nach eh schon dass beste gespielt! Ist wirklich sensationelle!
ummm.... sonstige Shooters als coop... resident Evil 5 - da wird oft gesagt das es super ist... mich hats nicht so überzeugt.


----------



## Ogil (18. März 2014)

Wenn Euch "Dungeon Defenders" gefaellt vielleicht auch mal "Orc must die 2" (der zweite Teil hat Coop!) anschauen. Hab ich mit meiner Freundin gezockt und mir gefiel das zumindest noch etwas besser als Dungeon Defenders...


----------



## Dominau (21. März 2014)

Hatte ja Portal2 auf der PS3 eh hier, haben deshalb mal den Coop angefangen. Macht wirklich Spaß!
Sie kennt zwar die Story, aber gespielt hat sie es noch nicht. Deshalb spielt sie dann den Singeplayer wenn ich grad keine Zeit hab, perfekt also^^ 

Dungeon Defenders ist leider überhaupt kein Spiel für sie, dachte ich mir aber schon.

Danke an alle für die bisherigen Ratschläge


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2014)

Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light  ist mir noch eingefallen.
Das Spiel gibt es für kleines Geld, ist nicht zu verwechseln mit den "normalen" Lara spielen.
Das Spiel ist ein wirklich gut gemachter Puzzler mit etwas Action. Den Coop konnte ich persönlich leider noch nicht spielen.


----------



## buffiman (12. April 2014)

ja genau Lara Croft - dass haben sie auch super gut gemacht!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. April 2014)

Eigentlich fast alle LEGO Games oder die Little Big Planet Teile sind super im Coop.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich greife den Thread hier einfach mal wieder auf, da ich immer schon still mitgelesen habe und jetzt vor einem ähnlichem "Problem" stehe und bisher nichts dabei war und ich mir hier dann etwas mehr Beratung erhoffe :>

 

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Coop für die PS3, aber von den bisher hier vorgeschlagenen Spielen gefällt nichts :c Etwas weniger "kindlich" und eher in Richtung "Last of us" wäre super. Autofahrspiele finde ich auch doof und Science-Fiction muss auch nicht sein.

 

Danke im Vorraus und lieben Gruß ^-^


----------



## Dominau (24. September 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Beyond two souls?


----------



## Patiekrice (25. September 2014)

He Dominau, ich habe Beyond two Souls mal im Singleplayer angezockt und fand es irgendwie nicht so fett. Ist der Multiplayer reizvoller? Mein Playstation-Companion scheint aber sehr von der Idee angetan zu sein. Hm


----------



## Patiekrice (26. September 2014)

Habe mich mal über den Multiplayer-Modus bei Beyond Two Souls erkundigt. Das ist doch absoluter Bullshit..!? Was bringt mir ein Multiplayer-Modi, wenn wir niemals gleichzeitig spielen können?  Dachte mir sowas aber schon - also dass der eine dann den Geister steuert und die andere Person Jodie, aber dass das dann so krass getrennt ist, finde ich kacke.

 

Also, hat noch jemand andere Ideen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. September 2014)

Walking Dead macht zu zweit mega Spaß, gerade wenn man dann auch gemeinsam entscheiden muss, das Spiel hat ja eh kaum "Eingaben", sodass es egal ist wer den Controller hat.

 

Resident Evil, auch wenn der Splitscreen bei Teil intelligent gemacht, aber eigentlich bescheuert ist.

 

Ansonsten halt wirklich ne WiiU, jetzt kommt ja auch Smash Bros, Mario Kart ist draußen, das geht schon gut. Nicht zu vergessen das der Co-Op bei CoD auf der WiiU wirklich gut ist, da jeder seinen eigenen Bildschirm hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2014)

Wenn du Beziehungen zerstören willst, spiel Nidhog. Was mir noch so spontan einfällt :

 

Sportfriends

Gang Beasts

Battleblock Theater ( <3 )

P.T. ( kein MP, aber ne Erfahrung wert. Habs bisher nur alleine gespielt)

Little Big Planet


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. September 2014)

Wenn du Beziehungen zerstören willst, spiel Nidhog. Was mir noch so spontan einfällt :

 

Battleblock Theater ( <3 )

P.T. ( kein MP, aber ne Erfahrung wert. Habs bisher nur alleine gespielt)

 

Wir waren zu dritt, wir haben uns bei jeder Runde mehr in die Hose gemacht,


----------



## Patiekrice (26. September 2014)

Hallo ihr Zwei,

 

 


Walking Dead macht zu zweit mega Spaß, gerade wenn man dann auch gemeinsam entscheiden muss, das Spiel hat ja eh kaum "Eingaben", sodass es egal ist wer den Controller hat.

 

Resident Evil, auch wenn der Splitscreen bei Teil intelligent gemacht, aber eigentlich bescheuert ist.

 

Ansonsten halt wirklich ne WiiU, jetzt kommt ja auch Smash Bros, Mario Kart ist draußen, das geht schon gut. Nicht zu vergessen das der Co-Op bei CoD auf der WiiU wirklich gut ist, da jeder seinen eigenen Bildschirm hat.

 

 

 

Ist das bei Walking Dead etwa auch so, dass man nur mit einem Controller spielt? Da habe ich halt echt keine Lust drauf. Neues System wird nicht geholt und schon gar keine Wii, da die ganzen "klassischen" Nintendo-Spiele nicht in Frage kommen, denke ich.

 

 


Wenn du Beziehungen zerstören willst, spiel Nidhog. Was mir noch so spontan einfällt :

 

Sportfriends

Gang Beasts

Battleblock Theater ( <3 )

P.T. ( kein MP, aber ne Erfahrung wert. Habs bisher nur alleine gespielt)

Little Big Planet

 

 

Ja, Little Big Planet wurde auch leider schon abgelehnt ^^ Also nichts was irgendwie in diese Richtung geht. Ich werde die anderen Spiele mal vorschlagen und mal sehen ob es dann vielleicht irgendwas davon wird. Jetzt gerade fuckt mich nur schon wieder mein ostdeutsches Internet ab


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. September 2014)

Jap TWD wird mit einem Controller gespielt, aber wie gesagt, es geht mehr um die Entscheidungen.

 

Was total Spaß macht zu zweit ist auf der Ps2 das Spiel "Champions" und natürlich San Andres!


----------



## Patiekrice (27. September 2014)

Geht aber um eine PS3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. September 2014)

Dann vergiss es :p
Habs wohl überlesen. 
Rennspiele wolltest du ja nich oder? Sonst würde Blur oder Split/Second empfehlen.
Die Playsi ist halt nicht so der Multiplayerknaller, ist echt schwierig da was zu finden.

Pixeljunk ist noch ganz cool...


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2014)

the walking dead gibts auch für die ps3 aber ich glaub für coop sind die zeitlimits pro entscheidung die man bekommt zu kurz


----------



## Schrottinator (27. September 2014)

Diablo 3, Worms Revolution, Borderlands 2, Hunted, Portal 2, Skate 3

 

Ansonsten würde ich mal darauf warten zu hören, dass die Vorschläge sche*ße sind. Den ungefähren Geschmack, bzw. ungefähre Vorstellung wäre gut.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. September 2014)

Ungefähre Vorstellung und Beispiele sind auf einer Seite vorher zu lesen, lieber Schrotti  Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass die Vorschläge scheisse sind, nur halt nicht das was wir suchen.


----------

